# I'm upset with my stoker...



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Our recent mail had my AARP application arrive...she tore it up and said you aren't old.

How dare she, I was so looking forward to passing single bikes as a Grandfather and AARP member...Dang.

PK


----------



## clj2289 (Jan 2, 2010)

What the heck is AARP? ;-)


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

clj2289 said:


> What the heck is AARP? ;-)


When you get old in calender years like me, and other tandem enthusiasts, that sometimes refuse to grow up, AARP sends you a reminder that you are now officially "old".

And I always thought AARP stood for All American Racer / Poor

If you call me "Pops", well don't, you'll hurt my feelings.:nono:

Remember we are the team that had to get home to our first floor condo because our parents were waiting up and the streetlights were on...you youngsters had chaperons celebrating their 41st anniversary.

PK


----------



## Okayfine (Sep 7, 2010)

If acting like a kid gets me out of AARP consideration, I'm safe. I needed some new pedals for my Fat Tire Ale cruiser a couple weeks back, but the only bike I had that was ridable (no single MTB) was the tandem. Well, my stoker was at work and you can't ride a tandem by yourself, so I got another stoker.

This one didn't giggle like my wife does, but a roadie did pass me and say "I like your monkey." That doesn't happen very often.


----------

